# Sample Documents for ACS



## Rasi (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know format of any document required for Australian immigration, now i want to get experience letter from my ex employer and perhaps it would be difficult for me to ask again and again.
I need help from any of you in terms of a sample of experience letter. exactly according to requirement for ACS for Software Engineer / Application programmer etc. 
so if any successful applicant's share his experience letter without his name and company etc, I will be highly thankful.

Regards


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Rasi said:


> I don't know format of any document required for Australian immigration, now i want to get experience letter from my ex employer and perhaps it would be difficult for me to ask again and again.
> I need help from any of you in terms of a sample of experience letter. exactly according to requirement for ACS for Software Engineer / Application programmer etc.
> so if any successful applicant's share his experience letter without his name and company etc, I will be highly thankful.
> 
> Regards


Pls. check this.
http://acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/7570/Skilled-Employment-Reference-Example.pdf

This broadly outlines the necessary details required for ACS in the employment reference letter.


----------



## Rasi (Mar 14, 2013)

I know outlines but need actual letter for any successful candidate. Please share by removing your personal information. it will solve my problem.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Rasi said:


> I know outlines but need actual letter for any successful candidate. Please share by removing your personal information. it will solve my problem.


Ok. I can share for role "Developer Programmer".
Pls. PM me your email if that's fine.


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

you can check now.


----------



## Rasi (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks dear. have you got ACS assessment positive?


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

Rasi said:


> thanks dear. have you got ACS assessment positive?


yea


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

You do realise sharing and copying, even partially, documents for any part of the migration process is visa fraud and will lead to rejection and/or visa withdrawal for both those copying and those providing the documents.


----------



## ahmedsomir (Jun 20, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Ok. I can share for role "Developer Programmer".
> Pls. PM me your email if that's fine.


thank you for this , i will send you PM for sending me this file , please

thank you again


----------



## ashish1107 (Aug 18, 2013)

joluwarrior said:


> Ok. I can share for role "Developer Programmer".
> Pls. PM me your email if that's fine.


Hi,

Can any one please share there sample reference letter for software engineer which has been successfully assessed by ACS.Please need in urgent can any one help.

thanks,


----------

